# Can't access my own profile



## NubianPrize (Aug 30, 2010)

I've already signed in & am remembered by the computer but can't access my own profile.It says I don't have permission to access that page. I was just on it last night. I tried to get on the troubleshoot page but it said "invalid username & password" . What is the matter here?? I there anything I can do about this?


----------



## JaszyFaye (Aug 30, 2010)

NubianPrize said:


> I've already signed in & am remembered by the computer but can't access my own profile.It says I don't have permission to access that page. I was just on it last night. I tried to get on the troubleshoot page but it said "invalid username & password" . What is the matter here?? I there anything I can do about this?



I'm having the same problem, I also can't make new post. I submitted a ticket by going to site support and filling out a little form.


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Aug 30, 2010)

Okay I'm glad to know I am not the only one.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Aug 30, 2010)

Me too 

Weird.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 31, 2010)

read Nikos update thread at the top of the forums. he's gonna fix it eventually. all these changes are scary lol. ♥


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Aug 31, 2010)

I thought I was the only one, I am glad I saw this thread.


----------



## Jozze (Aug 31, 2010)

Mee 3!erplexed


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm having the same issue. You ladies aren't alone erplexed


----------



## laCriolla (Aug 31, 2010)

me as well


----------



## BraunSugar (Aug 31, 2010)

Lol ok well i'm not alone then.


----------



## Solitude (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, Nikos just put up an update. I couldn't post for several hours, but apparently I wasn't the only one. I guess it takes a lot to send alllll of the info from the old forum to the new one. The good thing is that I finished a take home quiz while waiting for my posting privileges to return!!! lol


----------



## NaturallyMo (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't access profiles either. I just submitted a ticket.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't access my own profile either, and I can't see my avatar anymore.


----------



## Bnster (Aug 31, 2010)

OP I saw your posting and just checked to see if I was affected too. I am. Thanks for posting and I submitted a ticket as well.


----------



## bullgirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, I thought it was just me.  erplexed  Hope it's fixed soon.


----------



## sunbubbles (Aug 31, 2010)

me too! I guess Ill go submit a ticket as well! *uuugggh


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 31, 2010)

you guys don't have to submit tickets. he has only disable profile views temporarily its in the notice on top of every forum. ♥


----------



## Moodyma'am (Aug 31, 2010)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> you guys don't have to submit tickets. he has only disable profile views temporarily its in the notice on top of every forum. ♥


 
OK thanks I wont submit a ticket then


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, this happened to me as well yesterday. I guess they're still working out the kinks in the system.


----------



## Twix (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up; I was wondering what was going on...


----------



## naturalpride (Aug 31, 2010)

Me too.......


----------



## miss cosmic (Aug 31, 2010)

*phew* thought it was just me


----------



## tricie (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks...I can't pull up my profile either.  I'll just wait.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 31, 2010)

Having the same issue-- I am in shock I can post this


----------



## ellebelle88 (Aug 31, 2010)

When it first started happening yesterday, I freaked out. I really thought I was the only person this was happening to.


----------

